# FL keys Tarpon season



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey everyone i am curious if there are any guides on here that seasonally hire captains for tarpon season. I am a new Fishing guide in central Fl and looking for a in to working in the FL Keys as a guide, any info helps. Thanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Crickets


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Nothing wrong with asking. Definitely nit an easy goal. If you are an excellent, that means excellent keys experienced tarpon guide you might try contacting Gordon Baggett of Bahia Honda lodge. All top guides work with Gordon for tarpon season


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Laid back and watched to see what developed before chiming in... That area is extremely difficult to break into - but not impossible... What you're dealing with is a lot of guides working - not that many really good spots... so it's extremely competitive (and getting more so every year...). On top of that, until you really know what you're doing - just getting from point A to point B - you'll actually be ruining the fishing for those who do know what they're doing... 

If you're fortunate enough to have an independent income (in other words not having to rely on guiding to pay the rent...) I would plan on going down and fishing every day you can for at least a year (a few years would be better..) until you have a pretty good handle on where the fish are day to day (and that will change week to week...) then present yourself to outfits that do use a bunch of guides (you'll learn who they are after you've been there a while) and work in as a relief guide - then hang out your shingle and get guiding again.... Describing the guides who work in that area as "closed mouths" is probably an understatement... and they need to be - it's that tough, particularly for those that fish the tournaments...

I fish a lot of tarpon just north of the Keys (in the interior and along the coast of the 'Glades where I rarely see many other boats most days- and have for a few years. I make a point of staying away from the Keys, period.... That should give you some idea of just how competitive that area is... Nowadays, with ramps turning private and guides paying $2000 and up per year just for the privilege of using a single ramp... I'm not even sure what ramps are even available down there (and the public ones are combat zones...).

Good luck


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Laid back and watched to see what developed before chiming in... That area is extremely difficult to break into - but not impossible... What you're dealing with is a lot of guides working - not that many really good spots... so it's extremely competitive (and getting more so every year...). On top of that, until you really know what you're doing - just getting from point A to point B - you'll actually be ruining the fishing for those who do know what they're doing...
> 
> If you're fortunate enough to have an independent income (in other words not having to rely on guiding to pay the rent...) I would plan on going down and fishing every day you can for at least a year (a few years would be better..) until you have a pretty good handle on where the fish are day to day (and that will change week to week...) then present yourself to outfits that do use a bunch of guides (you'll learn who they are after you've been there a while) and work in as a relief guide - then hang out your shingle and get guiding again.... Describing the guides who work in that area as "closed mouths" is probably an understatement... and they need to be - it's that tough, particularly for those that fish the tournaments...
> 
> ...


awesome info thanks fellas!


----------

